# Porta John Deer Stands



## SL outdoors (Nov 4, 2009)

Never heard of it, but I bet they smell like crap!


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

SL outdoors said:


> Never heard of it, but I bet they smell like crap!



These have been cleaned out and all the stuff took out its just like a empty box blind.


----------



## Svt_Tactical (Aug 19, 2010)

I've seen a few atemps but they didn't work to well especially in the wind. The guys trying it ended up having making a frame for the inside and could have covered those same frames in tin for less than the $100


----------



## mi11z (Sep 24, 2007)

SL outdoors said:


> Never heard of it, but I bet they smell like crap!


LMAO, Thats what i was thinking, Plus im a BIG GUY and can barley get the door closed when im P'ing


----------



## BGI Hunter (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a friend that uses them.. I will try to get some photos.


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

BGI Hunter said:


> I have a friend that uses them.. I will try to get some photos.


That would be great thanks.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Not much room in them for moving around! Plenty of storage space underneath you though!!!


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

i dont have a photo on my computer but me and my father made one for my grandpa to keep him out of the wind and hide his movement a few years back when he still was hunting. worked ok, it is a tad small even for a small skinny guy like me 5'6" 140 so it wont work for a big guy. its also for rifle only because you'll never have enough room to draw a bow. we didnt put up in the air just set it on the edge of a field at the top of a hill. painted the top orange and the rest camo, insulated the walls and put old carpet peices over it and on the floor to deaden inside noise and make it warmer (really worked) bolted an old office chair wheels removed to the floor and cut windows out. attached clear hard plastic for the windows and made a draw cord system to open and close them. put pipe foam on the bottom window sill for a quite gun rest. it served its purpose for my grandfather but wasnt ideal. since he stopped hunting noone uses it although now that im writing this it might not be bad for my brother-in-law whos learning to hunt but is deathly affraid of heights.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I think it is a CRAPPY idea...and I be you would be PISSED if you missed a deer from one....LOL



(often thought about hem myself)


----------



## bonecollector89 (Aug 22, 2010)

We have a lot of them at our hunting lease we use them as ground blinds but look around because we payed $50 for ours we painted the inside black and bought small windows for ours and mounted a boat seat in it works great for rifle hunting. Get one you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## big B ohio (Dec 15, 2006)

*huntin john*

I have one works great and it was free!! you need to find one of the older fiberglass handicap ones!! enough room for two men (if ur into that kinda stuff)!!haha no really they are all fiberglass wind dont affect them at all. The only downfall is they are a little heavy to set up


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

You are a funny guy! nice puns



NY911 said:


> I think it is a CRAPPY idea...and I be you would be PISSED if you missed a deer from one....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> (often thought about hem myself)


----------



## shrough (Aug 3, 2010)

I've thought that would be a good idea (as long as they're clean). One of the handicapped ones would have quite a bit of room.

No idea where you would buy one.


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

Went and picked it up today the guy had 10 more and we are going to get some more from him theres actually more room than I thought there would be. We went to walmart and got a boat seat bracket and a boat seat and some cheapo paint and got it ready to go in the woods we are also going to put some carpet in the floor and up the wall some to help with noise. Thanks for the response everyone.


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

Usually any place that rents them out will have old ones for sale since they keep replacing them so often I heard you can even buy the brand new ones from companies but for $100 its hard to beat and cheap ground blind will cost that much.


----------



## TheHuntingMedic (Aug 30, 2010)

Put some pics up after you are finished.....want to see your "Johny On the Spot" blind. Almost the same thing as the expensive "built for hunting" blinds, but a whole lot less. I've seen some plain Jane box blinds for $500 that were small.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Ever had anyone open the door looking to use the john? I'm sure they work fine but you gotta admit seeing one in the woods would be a little strange.


----------



## thunderchicken from La (Jun 20, 2009)

*Picture of port a stand..*

I have seen them before....just google port a potty deer stands and there is pictures/plans avaliable


----------

